# all is well



## artimedoros49

Hello

I would like to say „I hope all is well“

I’ve found the following expression, and would like to know if it’s the right way to say this: 
Doufám, že *všechno je v pořádku.*
Could I also say: ... že *všechno je dobře.*

I also found on WR: ...že *věci jdou dobře. *(Slightly different)

Thank you


----------



## hypoch

Hi,

I don't think you can say "všechno je dobře". I think the reason is that as "dobře" is an adverb it doesn't fit in the gramatical structure. The other two are OK, I'd also say "všechno je v pohodě" (slightly colloquial).

Hope all is well


----------



## artimedoros49

Thank you hypoch


----------



## Spikaly

*všechno je dobře* is normal, gramatically correct sentence, I don't get why hypoch wrote that you can't say it. However, it is not used in this context. It means that everything is right, correct (not wrong, incorrect). For example, you are commenting something and you say *všechno je dobře*, it means that there are no errors, faults.


----------



## hypoch

Of course, Spikaly is right, I was just thinking within the scope of the original meaning of "all is well" and the special meaning Spikaly mentions didn't occur to me. 

BTW, my personal explanation as to why an adverb is gramatical here is that you can think of it as a shortened form of "dobře napsáno" (i.e. correctly written), for instance.


----------



## risa2000

_Doufám, že *všechno je v pořádku*_ is perfect translation. In reverse literal translation it could be expressed as _I hope_* everything is all right*, which I believe conveys the same meaning.
*všechno je dobře* was discussed above.
*věci jdou dobře* has more emphasis on something ongoing, e.g. *Jak to jde? Jde to dobře.* where the point of the question is not explicitly stated but known from the context and suggests some process, or progression happening at the moment. *Věci *then represent all the current progressions/projects in a general way. Anyway, I would not use it in the suggested context .


----------



## artimedoros49

Thank you to everyone for explaining the nuances in meaning. A great help, not just in this particular instance, but for future reference.


----------

